# A pit bull and a Chihuahua...what a story.



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I've seen this before! It's so awesome , heartwarming and cute?? the awesomeness and cuteness makes my head explode!??? I was going to attach a link from Huffington Post that was from years ago, but I can't find it. It was about awesome Pitbulls. Have you ever watched Pitbulls and Parolees? Sisko's first playmate when he was a puppy was a Pitbull puppy. She doesn't live in our apartment complex anymore and they also couldn't play anymore because Sisko got too big and she had a bad leg.

I like the nice Pitbulls and not the aggressive ones, but I feel like that no matter the breed. Some people will get one and be like '' yeah, I've got a tough Pitbull, that makes me tough and BA'' and encourage it to be mean and or aggressive and the owner isn't kind and will treat the Pitbull harshly?? I've seen it happen before.

There used to be a few Pitbulls in my apartment complex and they we're all good dogs, but there's some type of Shepherd mix that lives here and gets aggressive and unpredictable. I used to think there were 2 dogs that looked the same because it could be so sweet and nice, and then would be aggressive and nasty, and one day it bit me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Not counting puppy nips and mouthing, I've been bitten by two dogs in my life: A bichon and a poodle. My dad was bitten by a lab.

I've learned not to judge.

That said.....the bite of a pit bull is very different from the bite of most other dogs. I think it's understandable if one's wary.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is very precious--clearly Taco is her baby


----------

